# Let’s see the dogs!



## motolife313 (Feb 27, 2019)

or is there already a good pet thread going? If not I’d love to see the pets you guys got! I got 3 at my place now. Would be 4 but my sister took here Aussie back. Picked with this husky the other day and he’s a very unique dog so far
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
pretty much a rescue dog that will be buff soon and not this skinny business 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
very calm in bed but another story outside. He’s 53 pounds now and I’d like to see him at 60


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 27, 2019)

Always had German Shepherd Dogs , until I got my first cattle dog . She was a mix 50 % ACD , but had the look and crazy smart . 





She died awhile back . Took me along time to get another one . 
Last year we found a perfect fit . 5 year old Cattle dog came off a farm in southern Mo. She's great dog . Smart and very loyal . Always behind you , or laying in a door way ,,, drive ya nuts , but she is awesome . I got some firewood the other day , and had to go in the house for a minute . Came back out to find her like this , guarding the load . LOL . 





Followed me when I moved the wood , but if I went in the house , she jumped in the truck . Shes a good one . I spend alot of time with her , loves to go along in the truck .


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 27, 2019)

Good looking new dog! My cattle dog is getting a leaking bladder problem so I gota make her a dog house. She is getting old. Hearing is way down and she goes down the stairs slow now. Mine also follows everywhere.


----------



## newbrian (Feb 27, 2019)

My Blue Tick Beagle - *Lady Bird*


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2019)

Here’s my two bozos:

Remy (female) 5yrs.






Maverick (male) 3 yrs, waiting for me to spray him down with the hose again.


----------



## weev (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## weev (Feb 27, 2019)

Just Kidding  I saw that earlier and thought it was funny    

This is mine   she was a stray that showed up at my door 11 yrs ago and has been the best dog ever


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 27, 2019)

my black Lab and part Chow. Atticus he was a great dog very easy to train and loved everyone. Had to put him down three years ago due to cancer in his liver. Still miss him to this day.






And now our "new" dog Jay-Jay. Part Pitt and part Pointer. The most lovable dog I have ever had. Pits have the worst rep and people are so wrong. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body. But it also depends on how they are brought up and treated.


----------



## unlgrad2002 (Feb 27, 2019)

Aussies are awesome! Here’s ours. 

Crazy eyes






But can pose too


----------



## 73saint (Feb 27, 2019)

I love this thread.  I had a 14 y/o chocolate lab, his name was Jake.  He died of congestive heart failure about 10 years ago, I’ve never replaced him.  

No pics of him on my new phone, but he was a great dog, I loved him dearly!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 27, 2019)

This is our girl. We got her from a rescue here in PA that said they rescue dogs from down south, so we're not sure what breed(s) she is. We've been told, several times, that she's possibly part greyhound. She can definitely bolt! She's fast! But she'd rather stick close outside than run, unless you run with her. She follows me everywhere, except in the water. She's got webbed paws for swimming, but she won't jump in.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2019)

Our old boy. 14 years old and still gets crazy, just a shorter duration now.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2019)

And not digging the storm. He couldn't wait for me to clear a path for him!


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 27, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Good looking new dog! My cattle dog is getting a leaking bladder problem so I gota make her a dog house. SNIP


My sisters young dog and my older dog has bladder incontinence and we've got them on Proin which has cured the problem. Its pretty inexpensive if you don't live in one of the 5 states that consider it a controlled substance. Dam tweakers! 

Heres my 8 yr old Leavitt Bulldog Queenie. I've had her for 2 1/2 yrs and she's the best dog and the most people friendly I've ever had. Lets the cat sleep with her on her dog bed. And insists on sitting with me on the recliner every night to watch TV. I need a bigger recliner.... 







Wanting to go outside on the 4th of July to see what all the noise is. That dog just ain't quite right!





65 lb lap dog.


----------



## Braz (Feb 27, 2019)

Ausies are the best. Smartest dog I've ever had was Maggie, an Ausie. Sadly, she crossed the bridge three years ago. We now have a Morkie, one of those small designer dogs. She's cute as hell but I still don't see her as a "real" dog. I'll try to get a couple pix up later when I get home to my other 'puter.


----------



## Tbuff (Feb 27, 2019)

This is one of our lugs.   Rescued her almost 4 years ago. Our other dog is a Shi Tzu. Odd couple for sure.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 27, 2019)

These are my pups. Valkyrie is a purebred German Shepherd <About 90 pounds of it at that>, she's the baby girl actually..

The chihuahua is charlie, he's actually older. He's also the one who tries to climb inside the smoker when it's being used because he's a BBQ hound.


----------



## Braz (Feb 27, 2019)

As promised, Maggie the Ausie and Winnie the Morkie.


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 27, 2019)

He knows how to stay warm


----------



## greatfx1959 (Feb 27, 2019)

Kelly Ann corgi........best damn dog ever! I lost her 2 years ago to kidney disease, i love her to this day like a child..


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> My sisters young dog and my older dog has bladder incontinence and we've got them on Proin which has cured the problem. Its pretty inexpensive if you don't live in one of the 5 states that consider it a controlled substance. Dam tweakers!
> 
> Heres my 8 yr old Leavitt Bulldog Queenie. I've had her for 2 1/2 yrs and she's the best dog and the most people friendly I've ever had. Lets the cat sleep with her on her dog bed. And insists on sitting with me on the recliner every night to watch TV. I need a bigger recliner....
> 
> ...




Looks like Queenie like The princess Bride!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 27, 2019)

My beagle-girls here - almost 7 & 5 years old. Love them!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a pair or brother Beagles born a year apart. Their parents are registered 13" dogs. The oldest is lean, reserved but very protective of the family, especially me. The younger is a momma's boy that we call 13 1/2. He's taller and stockier than his brother and is a total Hellion, shredding anything he can get his teeth on. They were introduced to their newest brother at Christmas, a 6 week old male Pit bull Pup. The pic below is the boys enjoying the wood stove when the pup was 8 weeks old. The top Beagle is 13 1/2...







More recent photo...The Boys watching TV with Dad. They are all about the same size. For another week or so. That Pit gets bigger every day. Top to bottom, Scotty Smalls, Phen the Pit Bull and Bucky, aka 13 1/2...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> My beagle-girls here - almost 7 & 5 years old. Love them!
> View attachment 389188



If you want more. My Boys are in their prime!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 27, 2019)

This is my boy skid-mark. We got him from one of my daughters friends who found him(and his brothers and sisters) as a puppies abandoned in their barn. He's never whizzed in the house and is always by my side when I'm home. He also serves as my alarm clock. Basically his only issue is he doesn't like other dogs, must be afraid they're gonna steal his snacks. 







Chris


----------



## mfatty500 (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's Hurley, my niece's dog she comes to visit quite often, she's a rescue. The dog could eat non stop if we'd let her. She's got a steel stomach. And her 2 Doxie's, Roxy & CoCo. As you can tell, the Doxie's are little Princess(es)


----------



## mfatty500 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hurls at the Drive-Thru:


----------



## Braz (Feb 27, 2019)

mfatty500 said:


> Hurls at the Drive-Thru:


Like your Indy avatar.


----------



## mfatty500 (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks Braz! The place is magical, as you know, I see your from Indiana. I've been following Indy car since I was just a youngin,' back in the 60's. I got the bug early, my Uncle was sign painter & he was always painting something, he painted a lot of midgets back in the 40's & 50's around the Chicago area


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2019)

..Passed away.. Cancer....            ..New pup w/granddaughter..........          ...  Gettin older ...













Neither of these dogs would leave my side....


----------



## newsmokerky (Feb 27, 2019)

Best dog in the world.  Lovable to a fault.  Lost an eye 4 years ago, can barely see out of the other.


----------



## unlgrad2002 (Feb 27, 2019)

Braz said:


> As promised, Maggie the Ausie and Winnie the Morkie.
> 
> View attachment 389175
> 
> View attachment 389176


Aww, beautiful Aussie. They are definitely a special breed.


----------



## E's Smokin (Feb 28, 2019)

My Baby 75lb lap dog


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 28, 2019)

Here's Buddy, or as I call him Budbear. He is a 13 yr. old chocolate lab/sheltie mix. He always is by my side. He gets dog ice cream every night at 7:30 sharp. If we happen to forget, he is right there to remind us!


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 28, 2019)

Rowdy ... our 3-1/2 year old springer mix ... and Rowdy suites him. What a personality!!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Max ... just our mix ... he knows how to antagonize Rowdy. And quick. Caught 2 rabbits in our backyard in first 2 months we had him and took them to my wife. (Rowdy chillin in the background.)






Both were found in humane shelters.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Always behind you , or laying in a door way ,,, drive ya nuts , but she is awesome


Buddy has gotten the same way over the last year or so, but he normally stands in the doorway or in a narrow area that I need to navigate.


----------



## Tex1911 (Feb 28, 2019)

My Buddy Pancho of 13 years passed away about 1 year ago and I miss him every day. Funniest dog I ever had. 







Below is the new one which is full grown at a wopping 2 lbs.







And below is the same new one, sure looks like he is praying. Goodness knows he doesn't need any more treats!






I will always have a dog as long as I can care for them properly. The pain of losing them is terrible but the 12-15 years of fun and love makes it all worth while.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2019)

Grandpa had Hunting Beagles when I and he was younger. Once Grandpa slowed down, he got a Chihuahua, Harry. As Harry got older, he looked like Barrel on 4 Peg Legs! Harry ate what Pop's ate. Bacon, Kielbasa, Pasta, anything but Dog Food!...JJ


----------



## buzzy (Feb 28, 2019)

Jake my Bluetick/ German Shorthair rescue. Loves getting after squirrels.


----------



## mfatty500 (Feb 28, 2019)

Fine looking Hounds in this thread..


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the likes.


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 28, 2019)

Why does he have 3 collars?

Pics from today


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 28, 2019)

My 2 dummies.





Our two girls. First is a mutt they told us at the rescue shelter she was a boxer lab mix. Best smartest dog I’ve ever had. Maci. The other is full a full blooded boxer we rescued as well. Dixie. The boxer...not so smart haha






Guarding the grill

Pissed at me for making them go pee in the snow


----------



## meyerwelding (Feb 28, 2019)

Colt our new silver lab pup


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Mar 1, 2019)

The Wolf helping me with a fencing job..
As you can see he has great taste in beer...lol


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Mar 1, 2019)

This is our Jackabee (Jack Russell/Beagle) named Barney. He acts 100% beagle though. Stubborn as can be and a good sniffer. Great family dog though.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Mar 1, 2019)

Chilling out after a big day helping me put up a fence..


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Mar 23, 2019)

Here's pictures of my big guy Gibson that passed away a while back. He made us love Rhodesian Ridgebacks. Now we have two more females (sisters from the same litter)







This is Lulu and Mya. Originally we just had Lulu , then the owner of her sister Mya needed to re-home her and asked if we were interested. Lulu's big brother Gibson had passed a year earlier and we had just started talking about getting a puppy as Lulu was seemingly depressed,  instead we got her 9 year old sister!! :)  Although they are the same age, Mya is ridiculously more puppy like!  Lulu had a bout with cancer a while back and I think the treatment took its toll on her.





This was actually them together as puppies! 





Lulu relaxing! 







Something exciting in the bush! Sorry, I could go on forever about my girls!!


----------



## unlgrad2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

meyerwelding said:


> View attachment 389255
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly asking, not being a smart A...is silver lab different than a Weimaraner?


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 24, 2019)

Shredding a pork butt the other night.
"You are going to drop some of that aren't you?"
I did.


----------



## xray (Mar 24, 2019)

unlgrad2002 said:


> Honestly asking, not being a smart A...is silver lab different than a Weimaraner?



Different dogs, different breeds. Weimaraners are part of the pointing class of hunting dogs like GSP’s. Although a Weims temperament is quite different than a GSP.

Labs tend to me more stockier and shorter than Weimaraners. Also a Weim is usually more refined in body and head features.

Although cute as hell, a silver lab is not recognized as a breed standard, only yellow, black and chocolate.

Source: Am a proud owner of a Weimaraner. Meet Remy our 5 yr. old female.


----------



## JJS (Mar 24, 2019)

Here’s my dozer boy, we lost him last fall to bone cancer at 3.... he followed me around like a trailer whenever I was home.  Miss the little guy


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 25, 2019)

This is Lucy,  great 3 year old yellow Lab. She sleeps with her head against the fridge door. So you can’t sneak something out without her knowing.


----------



## MNholla (Mar 25, 2019)

My girl Nala


----------



## sandyut (Mar 25, 2019)

Kona 2.5 and Kai 1.5 are my boys.  both full labs.  the best


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 25, 2019)

I missed this thread.  So here's my family.

Roxy and Addy (black labs) not long after we got them (sisters from the same litter) 10 years ago.  Only a mother could love those faces.







Miss Linda and both pups.  Addy in the camo collar, Roxy in red:






Our 3 critters waiting for a treat.  Miss Kitty, Roxy (front), Addy (rear).  Sadly, we lost Miss Linda's Addy to bone cancer 4 years ago.  Sad times.







My old girl Roxy, in her all time favorite spot--an 85 pound lapdog.  She turned 10 a couple of months ago.  That makes her about as old as me now.  It's a crapshoot which one of us will outlive the other.







My old hound goes everywhere with me, whether I'm mowing the lawn or down at the truck yard working on the Freightliner.  She loves to ride with me when I'm working, but at 85 pounds she's just too damn heavy to lift in and out of the truck.  So she seldom gets to come with me on jobs--but she always comes racing down the road to meet me when I come home.  God knows I love her dearly.

Gary


----------



## sandyut (Mar 26, 2019)

beautiful black labs!  Love the big smile she has in the last pic!  we lost my first go to cancer a couple years ago.  he was a yellow as well.  I wouldn't have any other kind of dog.  Labs are so fun and loving.


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 26, 2019)

Angel is my lab shes 10 and Toby is wifes dog and hes an italian gregound and a conplete pain in my rear!


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 27, 2019)

sandyut said:


> beautiful black labs!  Love the big smile she has in the last pic!  we lost my first go to cancer a couple years ago.  he was a yellow as well.  I wouldn't have any other kind of dog.  Labs are so fun and loving.



That's why we chose labs.  We just wanted a couple of dogs that would love everybody who came to visit.  We don't need a guard dog out here in the bush--that's my job.
Roxy's a real happy dog.  She spends more time smiling than not.
The nice thing about Angle over Roxy is that Roxy's age really shows with all the grey/white she's got now, and Angle's doesn't.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Roxy's a real happy dog. She spends more time smiling than not.


Dogs smile ???


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 27, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Dogs smile ???
> 
> 
> Ha!!  Never.
> Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2019)

Smile and TALK to each other. My oldest and smallest Beagle is leader, unless I Bark. One Yip from Smalls and the other two jump to their feet and everybody heads to the door to be let out...JJ


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Mar 27, 2019)

My wife does agility with our dogs too, one of my favourite pics of my big guy Gibson! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And the tire





As my Co-Captain on our boat at the time. It was weird, he loved going, but was always nervous and would never relax fully.





Then there's Lulu taking an opportunistic lick with the snowfall!





And the two of them getting a good run in!


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 27, 2019)

That’s a big dog. I like the boat pic


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 1, 2019)

My newest dog, Abby, she is four years old and a hand full. She was a outside dog and now we are going to "make" her an inside and outside dog. At 102 lbs she still needs to learn her size and strength.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2019)

BulldogsCadillac said:


> And the two of them getting a good run in!
> View attachment 391627




You have a trap range at your place ?? How cools that !!!!!


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Apr 1, 2019)

daveomak said:


> You have a trap range at your place ?? How cools that !!!!!


No trap range, that's actually out at the "beach" at a local lake. Those are the tops of picnic tables.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> My newest dog, Abby, she is four years old and a hand full. She was a outside dog and now we are going to "make" her an inside and outside dog. At 102 lbs she still needs to learn her size and strength.



It shouldn't take her long to make the transition.  Pretty soon she'll be wondering how she missed the inside part for the last 4 years.
Gary


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 3, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> It shouldn't take her long to make the transition.  Pretty soon she'll be wondering how she missed the inside part for the last 4 years.
> Gary



Gary,

It's been twelve days and she has already made the transition to an inside dog. She still needs to learn just how big and strong she is! Have had to "tail" proof the house.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 3, 2019)

HA! tail awareness...  I think they have it or they dont.  my first dog never knocked over anything with is tail.  his control was precise!  the next two- we cant leave anything in range or its knocked over.


----------



## banderson7474 (Apr 3, 2019)

I've heard stories about great danes breaking oven windows with their tails.   That's insane


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## ravenclan (Apr 3, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I've heard stories about great danes breaking oven windows with their tails.   That's insane



I heard the same thing! It's funny how much it hurts getting hit by a dog's tail!


----------



## JJS (Apr 5, 2019)

Just picked up the new addition to our family


----------



## timstalltaletav (Apr 6, 2019)

This is Zoey.  100+ pounds of Mastiff and something else puppy energy (picture not indicative of actual dog).  She came to spend the weekend while her owner was on vacation and then never left.  Great dog, just stubborn as can be...


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 7, 2019)

Stella Brown 11 year old chocolate lab. Wife rescued her from owner surrender due to parvo at vet she used to work at.  Still going strong!







Piper 6 year old chocolate lab mastiff mix.  The expensive dog... Bilateral TPLO... She was a backyard oops puppy from people who didn't spay or neuter their dogs. Shocking right?!  Different vet she worked for. Free puppy that cost us thousands in the long run.  Worth it though.







Ruby 1 year old mutt we Foster failed on last year. Predominantly Pitt with some idiot mixed in 







Had a mini photoshoot the other night


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is the ruler of our house, after a long day hiking!!
View media item 554483


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice GSD . I raised them for alot of years . Once I got hooked on Cattle dogs , I never looked back , but I love my German Shepherd dogs . Used to show them .


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks.  All of ours have been rescues and there is always something "special" about a GSD... if you know what I mean.  Looks like the one by the fence would patrol his perimeter, making sure home was secure.  They do need a job.  

I am Pro Dog, but most everyone needs some kind of companion be it cat, ferret, bird whatever... although I may draw the line at pet tarantulas, just a big NOPE for me anyways...

It is great to see so many dog pics here... good looking bunch.


----------



## Xrstos (Apr 8, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> or is there already a good pet thread going? If not I’d love to see the pets you guys got! I got 3 at my place now. Would be 4 but my sister took here Aussie back. Picked with this husky the other day and he’s a very unique dog so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xrstos (Apr 8, 2019)

JJ and Mookie my 2 crazy cattle dogs


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 8, 2019)

The eyes on the Brown one are telling you something:  "Take the picture already... I wanna go play in the water so'more!!"   Cute pups!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 10, 2019)

unlgrad2002 said:


> Aussies are awesome! Here’s ours.
> 
> Crazy eyes
> View attachment 389147
> ...



LOL,sooo cute.Beautiful eyes！


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Apr 11, 2019)

Kiwi Smoke said:


> The Wolf helping me with a fencing job..
> As you can see he has great taste in beer...lol



Very sad day for my family yesterday, we had to put our much loved friend to sleep after a sudden illness. 
As many of you would understand he was much more than just a pet he was truly part of our family. 
RIP Wolf we will miss you and remember you.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2019)

That's to bad ,,, surprise end is the worst .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 11, 2019)

I give you Rescue Dog folks credit. My first Pound Puppy a Springer Mix was the greatest dog I have ever owned. Never a problem and even took up Baby sitting each of our newborns. Spent nights under the crib, if the baby stirred, Britney would run to our room and wake my Wife. We didn't even need the electronic monitor. Two rescues after that had issues. One chewed EVERYTHING! It seemed the higher the value the more damage she did. The third and last rescue was great for a year. Well trained and listened, but this past fall, Tank, a Pit Boxer mix, Lost His Mind! He started biting visitors, completely unprovoked. He drew blood on a delivery guys leg and left bleeding teeth marks in a visiting nurses FACE, along her jaw. Tank, snapped at her arm then reared up and bit her face, out of the blue.The final straw was he repeatedly bit, shook and drew blood on his Best Buddy, our first Beagle that Tank helped raise from a Pup! We could not have a 110 pounds of unpredictable in the house. It hurt to put Tank down but there was no way we could risk loosing the Beagle or getting sued...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2019)

HowlingDog said:


> All of ours have been rescues





chef jimmyj said:


> I give you Rescue Dog folks credit.



The male in post 79 was a rescue . He was taken from a breeder at 1 and a half years old . Weighed 43 pounds at that time . All the hair was gone off his hind quarter and tail . I was asked to take him in , after he had been brought back to health . Went to meet him , had my worries . That dog took to my kids like I have never seen in my life . He came home with us . This was 20 years ago , and he's long been gone . Something to be said for a bad life turned good . 
We gave him a good go , and he never stopped repaying us . 









Always movin , and watchin the kids .


----------



## newbrian (Apr 12, 2019)

a


----------



## Dantij (Apr 13, 2019)

Boxer for sale!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2019)

Gretchen


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 14, 2019)

Kiwi Smoke said:


> Very sad day for my family yesterday, we had to put our much loved friend to sleep after a sudden illness.



So Sorry for your loss KiwiSmoke.  That is a very difficult decision, but I always think of the pup first and it may be best for them.....  I have had to make the decision more times than I like, and the first few days are the hardest.  You have good memories and hopefully lots of pictures.  Our pup Callie is sending a hug your way.


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 14, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> Gretchen
> 
> View attachment 393099
> View attachment 393100



Cute dog Brian.  Is that a good German beer to go with the Shepherd?


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> This was 20 years ago , and he's long been gone . Something to be said for a bad life turned good .
> We gave him a good go , and he never stopped repaying us .



I volunteered for a Shepherd rescue for years and even helped start one.  I found that the rescues know they found a good home and do repay the kindness with love and affection.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Apr 15, 2019)

HowlingDog said:


> So Sorry for your loss KiwiSmoke.  That is a very difficult decision, but I always think of the pup first and it may be best for them.....  I have had to make the decision more times than I like, and the first few days are the hardest.  You have good memories and hopefully lots of pictures.  Our pup Callie is sending a hug your way.


Thank for your kind words HD its much appreciated. 
Cheers Pete


----------



## billdawg (Apr 15, 2019)

Layla was a Hurricane Katrina refugee as a pup in 2005. She is a Lab - German short hair mix, and will be 14 this year. Sweetest, and most loving and loyal dog I have ever had. Layla is one tough girl. She has survived eating a bag of rat poison, a bite to the face from a Water Moccasin, and ACL surgery. Amazing how willing you are to spend whatever it takes to save the life of an animal that loves you unconditionally. She is losing her hearing, and is slow to get up and down now, but never fails to meet us at the door to welcome us home, and still follows us from room to room just to be close. Hoping we have another good couple of years with this sweet lady.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 15, 2019)

Such a SWEETIE!  you are lucky to have each other.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2019)

I know this is an older thread but I  wanted to share our kids.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
this is Angel, she was my girlie, sadly we had to put her to sleep this past January.  She was our 12 year old red doberman.  Still brings tears to my eyes.
But on a happier note, kya is our 8 month old dobie
	

		
			
		

		
	






At 54 lbs I  think she has lead in her legs, cuz I don't know where she hides it. If she puts her paws on my wife's shoulders she can look her in the eye at 5'3"





Sadie, on the right (mom), 12 years old, lab/weimaraner mix. Big guy in the middle, Sadie's son, 10 years old, dad was pure bred Norwegian elk hound. Kya on the left, when she was younger. She is the tallest now.
Think we like black dogs?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Our 3 in the back, our daughter and sil dogs diesel in front,(lab/mastiff mix) and Duke on floor to the left,( great dane) at 7 months.
And Duke today at 10 months





Gives new meaning to watching.
Duke and diesel are our grand puppies, still waiting for actual grandkids


----------



## S-met (Nov 17, 2019)

My rescuse: two doodles of some sort and the Cat.
All 3# of the new puppy.





Her big brother.





And the queen of the house and resident pest controler:


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 18, 2019)

This was our year of "rescued" dogs after our 15 yr. old Dozer past. 1st was an 8yr. old ACD "it" dog from the dog pond, 2nd was a 3 month old GSD bitch pup from a now defuncted "mill".  4 months on now they are shadows for each other, he's a little lighter in weight and she's ALOT taller now. Sure am glad we've got 2 1/2 acres mowed, these two are high energy dogs that love to run, mostly after the barn cats.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 18, 2019)

Ruby with her Cowboy Rider Costume and chilling with her sunglasses.  Wife took her to a Barktoberfest Charity shindig.  She got a pair of free sunglasses for the doggo   .  She found a vendor selling sunglasses straps for dogs.  They work great and this dog actually doesn't mind wearing them!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 18, 2019)

This is Bob, our English Springer Spaniel





He's my third ESS, tho the first male, he'll turn two next month. Bob's a happy guy, limitless energy, and spoiled rotten. He sure is cute tho. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2019)

It's funny how that happens! Ever stop and think who's in charge?


----------



## JJS (Nov 18, 2019)

This is our little fella hank, he is 9 months old and full of puppy energy that gets really annoying at times but we love him anyway.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2019)

I bet he's a pure angel!


----------



## Mastercaster (Nov 19, 2019)

Dogs get treated better than people around our house. Here are Doc and Hank. Only thing they have in common is their love of retrieving. Both are pretty awesome waterfowl hunters.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 20, 2019)

man I love dogs.  here is one of our labs being happy.


----------



## Mastercaster (Nov 20, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> This is Bob, our English Springer Spaniel
> View attachment 411977
> 
> He's my third ESS, tho the first male, he'll turn two next month. Bob's a happy guy, limitless energy, and spoiled rotten. He sure is cute tho. RAY


Beautiful pup!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2019)

Last year the boys were relaxin' by the fire...







And a year later...Some things never change. Well some grow up...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 24, 2019)

Big like! They know where to lay. One would almost think they are buds.

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Big like! They know where to lay. One would almost think they are buds.
> 
> Ryan



Inseparable! Most of the time the white Pit mix, the baby, snuggles with one of the Bother Beagles, sleeping with his front leg over them...JJ


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 25, 2019)

Went to another Dog shindig this weekend and walked around the park and pond.  We almost came home with more dogs than we left with   .  Our pet to sq foot ratio is a bit high at the moment.  Time to move! haha. 

Ruby had fun chilling and taking pics, not to mention all the toys and SWAG she got... Which she mostly destroyed the same day.  Dog life is rough life


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 25, 2019)

Not for sure if there was supposed to be a pic on your post misplaced but I  can't see one, just a big minus sign


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2019)

I see a dog in a harness with pink glasses .


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 25, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Last year the boys were relaxin' by the fire..


Nice! They sure found cozy place to nap....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 25, 2019)

Will have to check it out on my computer,  my phone is not so smart today! See some other pics aren't there that used to be


----------



## checkdude (Nov 25, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Will have to check it out on my computer,  my phone is not so smart today! See some other pics aren't there that used to be


Couldn't resist and try to post photo of my last pup. At  9 weeks old.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I see a dog in a harness with pink glasses .


That was in post 112


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 25, 2019)

Your 9 week old pup is beautiful.  It's the big brown sad eyes that get me... that's why my wife has to scold big guy if he's naughty, I don't have the heart to

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 25, 2019)

I swear my pups are life’s best medicine. My wife’s shitzhu Lucy passed away at 15 last October.  After about two months I bought her our mini goldendoodle Zoey for a Christmas present. Zoey loves having a playmate so for our anniversary this year I bought her a mini chocolate labradoodle Oscar. I love them a ton. Sometimes I can’t explain just how much joy they give us.


----------



## S-met (Nov 25, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Sometimes I can’t explain just how much joy they give us.


Fancy raw diet and home prepped treats. Chicken feet,beef tendon and the skin from my last pork belly hit the dehydrator about 8 minutes ago. Low heat (100°f) because I dont want to cook the bones, just dry them.  Just enough time to clean up, bleach the tools and wait for a 5 min contact time before rinsing and putting them away.

Probably ready in 2-3 days. Once done, I keep them in the beer fridge. Treat for daddy and treat for the pups in one pass.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 25, 2019)

Don't think you have to explain to anyone that has posted on this thread, we all know what joy they bring to us!

Ryan


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 26, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not for sure if there was supposed to be a pic on your post misplaced but I  can't see one, just a big minus sign


I reuploaded it.  sometimes it doesn't like it when I copy image address.  should be there now.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 26, 2019)

Now I can see ruby, she has alot nice weather than we do right now. I had to laugh,  our 8 mo old Dobie just went outside and didn't know what to think... grass was green when she was last outside and now everything is white!  

Ryan


----------



## S-met (Mar 15, 2020)

48lb of fresh homemade dog food in the freezer. Pups are fed for next 60 days.


----------

